# Best satellite for news wildfeeds



## 0rbital_Kha0s (Dec 7, 2005)

Are there a good KU-Band-mpeg2 satellite that has alot of news wildfeeds on it, such as coverage on the Okla/Texas wildfires, that can be picked up with a 3' dish and mpeg2 box? If not, what about analog KU?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

SBS 6 and AMC 5 are two of my favorite places to scan for news feeds.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

CBS uses IA-6. Transponder 1 is the most common.

http://www.newspath.cbs.com/Intelsat America 6 DSNG.pdf

Here's the AMC 5 frequency chart.

http://www.newspath.cbs.com/AMC5 Newspath.pdf

Have fun!


----------



## 0rbital_Kha0s (Dec 7, 2005)

I will struggle to find 79 sometime today. Thanks alot. One more thing, are there any fta feeds from the CBC in canada? Ive heard they are on C band but is there anything on KU? I wouldnt mind being able to catch hockey.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I would dearly love to get one little old CBC station. Blind scans of Nimiq 1-3 produce a pleasant surprise now and then, but they haven't lately.


----------

